# Twisp Cumulus X AIO - Review



## StompieZA (23/7/19)

*


*
Twisp SA has sent me their latest device to review for them and my oh my is it a goodie! Over the years i have taken some puffs on twisp devices from family or friends and have owned one of the first clearo's years back as well as a Cue which i liked alot! Twisp has now developed a complete new device and upgraded their previous cumulus tank to the new X which has a couple of nice upgrades and is now paired with a nice battery!
*
Item Name :* Twisp Cumulus X AIO (Direct to Lung/ DTL/ STL Device)
*Manufacturer:* Twisp - @Twisp @HPBotha @Mic Lazzari
*Website: https:* https://www.twisp.co.za/
*Product Link: ---------> Click here
Cost:* R999

_****DISCLAIMER**** This device was supplied to me by @Twisp for the purpose of reviewing the product for them and providing my personal feedback and opinion of this device. I’m not being paid for this review and this review is my own opinion and views.

Lets start off with some pictures:










Twisp included two flavors for me to use with the review  Chewy Blackcurrant 2mg and Cola Fizz 3mg


_

_The Twisp device as packaged in the box_
_


_

_All of the accessories included in the box_
_

_

*What’s inside the box you ask?*

1 x Cumulus X AIO (Atomizer Head fitted)
1 x Spare Atomizer Head
1 x 510 Tank Base
1 x Spare Seal Set
1 x Cumulus Tool
1 x User Manual







*Technical specifications are also important, so here they are:*

*Cumulus X Mod*

Size: 129mm X 25mm Round
Power Range: 35W to 55W
Battery: Built-in 3000mAh
Charge Time : +/- 3 Hours
Charging: Micro USB Port
Material: Ultum Plastic and Durable PVD Coated Finish (Mod)

*Cumulus X Ultum Tank*

Dimensions : 25mm Round x 35mm+-
Coil Resistance: 0.2 Ohm STL (Direct to Lung)
Coil Type: Mesh Coil
Coil Power Range : 35 – 90W (Higher than 55w using the 510 Tank Base on other Mods)
Capacity : 3.5ml Tank
Coil Compatibility: Compatible with Cumulus Coils
Tank Base: Included 510 Base plate makes it possible to use tank on other devices

*So, what do I think about this device? *
I have been using the device for around 5 days now and must say i really enjoy using this device. It feels great in your hand, its not too big and also works great! The device is powered by a 3000mAh battery that provides you with around 9 hours of usage on 55watt when using the device without using other vapes. Around 10 hours on 45W to 50Watt and 11 hours between 35W to 40W. This is dependent on individual usage and may differ. The single mesh coil also provides great flavor on both fruity and bakery flavor profiles and fires at a rapid rate which is great

*Power!!*
The Cumulus AIO comes with Variable power capability. By changing the power levels you can extend battery life by reducing power, or increase to boost vapor production and flavor.

The device is easy to use and to understand and changing power is as simple as pressing the fire button 3 times which will then allow you to choose between 5 power settings indicated by LED lights surrounding the fire button. Holding the button in will confirm the setting and exit.

35W (1 LED)

40W (2 LEDs)

45W (3 LEDs)

50W (4 LEDs)

55W (5 LEDs)







*Smart Button Status Indications:*

Charge level indication takes place around the button after every button press. Five LED lights are used to indicate the level of the charge in 20% increments. A full ring indicates a full Battery. As the charge drops the lights go out in an anti-clockwise direction.
Charging is indicated by the same five LED lights. As the charge increases, so do the number of lights, in a clockwise direction.
Short Circuit Protection: The top two LED lights will flash alternately.

Overheat Protection: If button is pressed for longer than 10 seconds, the power will shut off to prevent damage to the Atomizer Head, and the button lights will cycle anti-clockwise for few seconds. The device can continue to be used normally thereafter.
Low Voltage Protection: When the Battery voltage drops lower than required, a single LED will flash at the 1 o’clock position and the device will power off. Charge the device and power it back on.
​*Overall Looks:*
Overall i personally think the device looks great with the smooth almost matte black battery paired together with the yellow tank that almost looks like a RDA or WASP Nano shapes top cap. The device feels great in your hand and fits nicely in your pocket.

*Cumulus X Tank and Flavor:*
The Ultem Tank is made from Ultum plastic material that is super durable and virtually unbreakable. The unique tank material colour and soft-touch surface is a trade mark of authentic Ultem thermo plastic. The tank is made for 70/30VGPG liquids and can use Twisps Orange range of liquids or any other liquids which is also great!

Now using a Mesh coil the tank provides excellent flavor and a good amount of vapour production. The coil and tank combo also provides for a very open and unrestricted airflow. I found that flavor was much better on the coil with airflow completely open when compared to the airflow being closed off more. Closing the airflow will also produce less vapor.
*
Coil Placement*
With the Ultem tank, the user has two options of installing the coils. Im not 100% sure why it was made this way. You can fit the coil to the tank itself which provides you with a 3.5ml level of liquid or you can fit the coil to the base which then only allows for 2ml liquid to be filled into the tank. I personally prefer the coil to be installed to the tank so that i can have as much liquid possible for longer vaping!

Right - Fitted to the base (2ml)
Left - Fitted to the tank (3.5ml)



*
Refilling the Tank....How there is no filling hole?*
Refilling the tank requires the user to tip the device upside down and then to unscrew the tank from the base. I personally do not like this filling method cause im used to just screwing off the cap on top and filling liquid. While using the tank and refilling, the bae will get some excess liquid on and will cause the liquid to push out the side when screwing the tank back on unless you wipe it off each time.

There are two options here, 2ml while if the coil is fitted to the base or 3.5ml if the coil is fitted to the tank.
*
Filling with coil on tank* - Fill the tank to just above the coil wicking holes. Above this might cause some leaking.

*Filling with coil on base* - Fill only to just below the black chimney




*510 Base:*
The kit comes with an extra 510 base which can me used to fit the tank to other devices which i think is a great idea. The reason for this is to give the user the option of using the mesh coil at higher power making full use of the coil for even better flavor. The coil can handle up to 90watt which i tried and man the flavor just comes alive even more!

I fitted the tank with the pre-installed coil to the 510 base but for some reason it does not read the coil, i then fitted the spare coil to the base and found that the coil was working. I then unscrewed the preinstalled coil from the tank and fitted it to the base but still did not make a connection? However it works great on bigger devices and love this option!

*My Pro's*

Great looking device overall
Nicely sized 3000mAh battery for decent usage
Build quality and feel is excellent
Backwards compatible with previous Cumulus wire coils as well
Excellent flavour from the newly mesh coils, Best I have had from a Twisp device ever!
510 Base plate included to use the Cumulus Ultum Tank on other devices
2 x Coils included and not just one which is awesome!
Ultem Plastic Material providing super durability
Variable Power between 35W and 55W
Airflow for days or very restrictive using the Airflow Control Ring
This tank does not leak, i tried putting it on its side and upside down and did not leak once.
*My Cons's*

Noisy airflow, I tested it against my other RTAs and Subohms and it’s a bit louder/noisier
Chain vaping this baby heats up the Ultum tank quite a bit
Battery has a fixed base for the Ultum and cannot fit other tanks (If one ever wanted to)
Im personally not a Big fan on the filling method and having to take off the complete tank as this usually ends up in a mess.
Price? I feel it could have been a little cheaper when compared to other new pen vapes currently in the market using Mesh coil subohm tanks and similar battery capacity. New vapers will always consider pricing.
*Something EXTRA - Small Juice review:
*
Together with the device, Twisp sent me two flavors to use while reviewing the device for them and i thought why not give quick feedback on them as well 

Chewy Blackcurrant - 2mg
This is a really nice and sweet blackcurrant juice. On inhale you greeted with a nice sweet and fruity blackcurrant which stays very much the same on exhale. I enjoy this one the most out of the two flavors.

Price R249.95 i guess and comes in a 50ml but i cannot find it on Twisp's website so i guess this is a new flavor to their Orange range.

Cola Fizz - 3mg
If you like the red wilson cola toffees then this flavor is for you. On inhale you get a nice amount of cola and hints of lime and Ice and exhale you are greeted with a nice fizzy type taste and lime. Its a great flavor and would work as a great summer ADV!

Price R249.95 on twisp's website for 50ml

*My Verdict? *
This is a really nice device that not only looks great but works great! The flavor on the mesh coil is excellent and a huge improvement over the past or previous twisp devices i have used but one can expect that from mesh coils, they are awesome especially on the new subohm tanks in the market. Battery life is decent with normal usage. But overall i really think its a great setup especially with the extra 510 base giving users the full advantage of getting all the flavor from that coil at higher power ranges!

*Would I buy one or recommend one? *I would recommend one to any new vaper or smoker that would like to start vaping. If i was new to vaping, i would definitely consider buying one. As a current experienced vaper using high power mods and RTA's, i would get one as a spare device or backup device.

I want to give a really big shout out to @HPBotha as well as Melanie at @Twisp for arranging this kit for me to review and give my feedback.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr (23/7/19)

Was waiting for this one.
Good job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/7/19)

Thanks @StompieZA 
Very useful 
I like your pros and cons list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (24/7/19)

Chanelr said:


> Was waiting for this one.
> Good job


Thanks. Yeah really enjoyed reviewing this device. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (24/7/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @StompieZA
> Very useful
> I like your pros and cons list


Hey Silver. Yeah they might differ from person to person. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------

